
CommaAI Releases Self-Driving Car Dataset - ericjang
https://github.com/commaai/research
======
ocdtrekkie
Wow. If this is what I think it is, than in a single release, Geohot has
demonstrated he's willing to open up something that nobody else in the field
is willing to open up: Data. No matter how many times other companies preach
their love of open, they generally release tools only, and the data is
considered the incredibly valuable component to hoard.

If comma.ai is going to release the data it's AI platform is building up,
that's going to be a huge deal.

